# DIY router table



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all ... new member here.

Now that I am an empty-nester, I finally have time for all those projects I have been putting on hold.

My first project is to get my garage workshop set up. So far, I have my workbench made; I made it the same height as the table saw and the Craftsman tool chests: 34". It is 2' by 4', and it is set up in such a way that I can easily change either half of the top with a different surface. Since everything is the same height, the system as a whole should be extremely flexible.

So anyway, on to the woodworking part ...

I just bought my first router, the least expensive Ryobi fixed base one made (R163K), and am in the process of making a surface for it to be the first drop in surface for my system. To that end, I want to include a lift that can be controlled from the top with either a crank or by attaching a drill/ratchet driver. I have built the enclosure for it and am working on building a structure that attaches to the the underside of the top and can be raised and lowered with a long 3/8-16 bolt. That way, I will be able to raise and lower it easily with a ratchet or crank, and one full turn will be 1/16" up or down.

I'm sure other people have done something along these lines. Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, many people like the lift idea. I prefer the speed and simplicity of popping the router out of the table for bit changes and adjustments. Go with what ever makes you happy.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Chris:

Welcome to the Router Forums!

Mike and I are of opposing preferences on lifts. While he likes being able to pop the router in and out, I rather leave mine in the lift. I have two routers, both Bosch 1617EVS. One stays in the router table and one is used for free-hand routing. My home-made router lift allows me to raise the router quickly and conveniently to allow bit changing, then dropping the route back down to rout. I like the convenience.

My original lift, posted in another thread (http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/22650-shop-built-router-lift.html) here on the Router Forums, left some things lacking. Recently, I started making the Mark II version, which should solve quite a few of the problems with the Mark I. 

Of course, some people will say buy a lift, but I prefer the satisfaction of making things. But then again, Bones was right -- we engineers love to change things.

Cassandra


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks

cassandra, like you, i like the satisfaction of doing it myself. i am also an engineer.

and it doesn't hurt that i'm cheap, partly on account of having 2 kids in college right now. some of those lifts you buy are very expensive.

my design utilizes some threaded rod (3/8-16) for the lift action, and a couple of keyboard drawer tracks that are on ball bearings and have very little play in them. the tracks were on sale at Home Depot for $8 for the pair


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Chris:

As engineers, you and I know how expensive post-secondary education is. 

With my designs, I went with 3/8-16 threaded rod, 3/4" Quick-L stainless steel rods and Oilight brass bushings. The rods and bushings result in no appreciable play. 

Cassandra


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello Chris & Welcome to the Router Forums.

My reaction to the sticker shock that goes along with 'commercial ready to go lift packages' leaves me thinking about 'conjuring' up a router lift from time to time. I have even got around to picking up a modest supply of threaded rod stock (3/8-16) to tinker around with and see what I can cook up.

I even saw one posting here where a fellow cooked one up with a scissors style auto jack.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Bill - I also considered a car jack. But I had a hard time figuring out a way to control from the top. One of my "rules" is that the whole thing has to be self contained and attached to the top so that it is easily interchangable with the other tops for the workbench.

I am making decent progress on mine ... I'll post up some pics after I locate my camera (I think it is in the office at work). 

I like the 3/8-16 because then I will know exactly how many turns it will take to go up or down a given distance.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Chris,

There is a router lift in the latest Shop Notes magazine which should be relatively easy to build. I intend to build it myself when I get a chance.

The issue is Vol. 21, Issue 121.

Hope that helps.....


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i checked their web site and it was not in the sample magazine they had. i wonder if the article is free, or if you have to buy a subscription to see it.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Most likely would have to buy the subsciption..the lift is a major contribution...why don't you just go and buy the magazine? It's not very expensive and is worth the money just for that one project in my opinion....


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I did find a picture of the cover of that edition where it has a picture of the lift. It looks very elegant in its simplicity, and could very well be just what I am going for. And it looks pretty similar to what I had in mind and was working toward. What I have currently feels "clunkier" that that one, so I may be revising it. That picture may even be enough for me to go on. Thanks for the tip.

I will definately see if the mag is on the shelf the next time I see the magazine section at the store. If so, I will pick it up.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Chris Curl said:


> I will definately see if the mag is on the shelf the next time I see the magazine section at the store. If so, I will pick it up.


Chances are very good that it will be on the shelf as this is a 2 month at a time periodical.....and it just came out. You'll be happy you got the magazine as there are many small tips to make the job easier.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can find some of them on youtube but if you change the name you can find more by just digging a little bit.many upload them under a new name or one they made up..

Google

Google

http://www.woodcentral.com/woodworking/forum/messages.pl/md/read/id/449232/sbj/router-lifts/

http://www.woodcentral.com/woodwork...ead/id/449236/sbj/shopnotes-vol-21-issue-121/

==


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is a google sketchup of the router holder:


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, here is what I have so far ...
the holder









up and down

















the tracks









from below









a couple other angles


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

last night, i posted up some pictures of the prigress i have made on my project, but they never made it into the thread. how can i find out what happened to them?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is a video of the lift in action:

here is a link to a little youtube video i made of it:
Home built router table 1 - YouTube

the holder for the router ...

































































it will slide on 4 tracks. that should keep it firmly in place ...









































































here it is mocked up on the table top into which it is going


----------

